
The soul of a new machine (2018) - benbreen
https://nevalalee.wordpress.com/2018/11/13/the-soul-of-a-new-machine/
======
Neil44
Sadly not the Tracy Kidder version...

------
DoctorOetker
this article by the same author is also very interesting:

[https://nevalalee.wordpress.com/2018/04/16/the-kitsch-of-
sur...](https://nevalalee.wordpress.com/2018/04/16/the-kitsch-of-survival-2/)

